# looking for work.n.y.



## miketturbo (Jan 31, 2009)

I live on staten island n.y. have a diesel gmc pick up meyer 7.5 plow.looking for local work.reliable.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

miketturbo;881567 said:


> I live on staten island n.y. have a diesel gmc pick up meyer 7.5 plow.looking for local work.reliable.


I will let you know if I hear anything, buddy!:waving:


----------



## miketturbo (Jan 31, 2009)

thnx.Cliff.


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey mike, we are always looking for reliable workers. Are you still looking? I'd like to meet up this week if you are.


----------



## miketturbo (Jan 31, 2009)

I have somthing in the works, If it dont work out I'll get in touch.thnx.


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok. No problem.


----------

